# I'm sure there's already been a post about "dry canning", but



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

thought I'd share this anyway. Our church has been dry canning like crazy, here's how we've been doing it..
Clean jars, put almost any dried item you can think of that you want to store very long term. Fill jar with product, put on cookie/baking sheet at 200 degrees for one hour, don't let jars touch. Take jars out of oven, closing door in between, wipe top of jar rim off, put on flat & ring immediately. You do not have to preheat anything. Set them on towels on counter until they cool & seal. Put label & instructions inside next to glass or glue on outside as desired. Supposed to last 30 to 40 years. 

I'd keep quarts w/ quarts, pints with same also. I've been putting up dried milk, potato flakes, dried potatoes, dressing mix, pasta, pancake mix, flour, dried mushrooms, etc. Storage of anything that will get bugs in it long term is great done this way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

There are several topics about this recently, but it's something I started doing about 15 years ago. It works well.


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks, I'm going to give this a try. I've got several half gallon and gallon jars, would I be able to use them? If so would I leave them in for the same amount of time?

Pam


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

DaynaJ said:


> Take jars out of oven, closing door in between, *wipe top of jar rim off*, put on flat & ring immediately.


If you did this before putting the jars in the oven, you would accpmplish two things: (1) You would be able to get the lid on faster, (2) nothing would bake onto the rim of the jar.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

uncleotis said:


> Thanks, I'm going to give this a try. I've got several half gallon and gallon jars, would I be able to use them? If so would I leave them in for the same amount of time?
> 
> Pam


I put flour in the half gallon and gallon jars, which is very dense. The larger size of the jars and the density of the contents have to be considered. I do the half gallons about 2 1/2 hours and the gallons 4 hours or so.


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

ladycat said:


> I put flour in the half gallon and gallon jars, which is very dense. The larger size of the jars and the density of the contents have to be considered. I do the half gallons about 2 1/2 hours and the gallons 4 hours or so.


Thanks ladycat.

Pam


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I tried this last week and only had two out of six jars seal. I thought it was because I did not boil the lids first. Are you not doing that?

Also, I think I baked mine with the lids and rings on. So you're saying you do them open and put on the lids and rings when you take them out?


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

mary said:


> I tried this last week and only had two out of six jars seal. I thought it was because I did not boil the lids first. Are you not doing that?
> 
> Also, I think I baked mine with the lids and rings on. So you're saying you do them open and put on the lids and rings when you take them out?


do them open then put the lids on as you take them out of the oven. you have to work fast or they cool down too much to seal. I take a jar at a time out and put the lid on then take another one out. so far I've never had one fail to seal


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

You'd do just as well to put the filled and tightly sealed jars in a deep freezer at zero degrees for two or three days. In fact it would damage the food less.

Better still would be to do a proper vacuum seal or use oxygen absorbers.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

This might sound stupid, but wouldn't putting it in the freezer make it have moisture in it when you took it out?

I've done the oxygen absorber thing before, but they come in packs of way more than I can use at once. Plus, putting the food up in jars, which I already have on hand, just seems so much simpler.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

This is why you fill then jars then screw the jars down tight BEFORE you put them in the freezer. No moisture can get in that way. When you take them out set them aside some place and allow to come back to room temperature. Dry the outsides off if necessary then put them away.

The quantity of absorbers in a package is a problem if you're doing small amounts which is why I seldom use them any more myself. I invested in a vacuum-sealer for that. Same jars, same lids can be reused pretty much forever and no heat damage to the food.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Where did you get your vacuum sealer? Do you use that with canning jars?


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I have been doing the freezer and oven canning for various foods. But I have some pancake mix and I would prefer to oven can it due to lack of freezer space. It is the kind where you just add water so everything is in it. Will oven canning kill the mix?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes, my sealer has a canning jar adapter that allows me to see both widemouth and standard jars. Most of the FoodSaver models can use one. I'm using a Majicvac Maxima of a model no longer in production but used a FoodSaver 750 for years. I seldom seal bags with either of mine, mostly jars.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Yes, my sealer has a canning jar adapter that allows me to see both widemouth and standard jars. Most of the FoodSaver models can use one. I'm using a Majicvac Maxima of a model no longer in production but used a FoodSaver 750 for years. I seldom seal bags with either of mine, mostly jars.


Thanks. I'll look into that.


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

enough to ruin any of the food product but hot enough to sterilize & kill any eggs or larvae that might grow in storage--


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

There are two ways to vacum seal Jars, one you can buy the canning jar attachements that hook up to your Food saver, or if you have odd sized Jars, you can buy the Food Saver vacum container, put your jar in inside the container, and then vacum seal the jar. It will vacum seal the jar inside the container. 

If you buy the Food saver container, you can then reuse any commercial container that will fit inside the Foodsaver Vacum jar. Allowing you to vacum seal much more than just Canning Jars. You can use old jam jars or what ever fits inside...

I Vacum seal all my pancake mixes flour, and anything dry, pasta, rices, etc. Baking your dried goods I would think would probably not be good for some foods. Heat sometimes changes the properties of foods. Not to mention all these food storage places dont bake there dried goods, they either freeze dry, vacum seal, or both vacum seal n oxygen absorber the product. 

just my 2 cents


----------

